# Northern Atlanta area



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello all,

I currently live in south Florida but thinking of moving to the North Atlanta area (Marietta seems like a nice place). How is the cycling there? I'm sure it's better than Fort Lauderdale, but are there reasonable hills to climb and rural roads where I can ride from the Marietta area without having to drive anywhere?

If Marietta is not favorable, what other areas north of Atlanta are recommended for nice cycling (and good schools)?


----------



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

I live in Woodstock which is North of Marietta and a ton of people ride here. There are mulitple shop rides in the area the best which is lead by Outspokin Bicycles in dowmtown Woodstock. (Great shop). The hills are rolling and people are very courteous. Go to Outspokinbikes.com and they have their routes on the site and times for rides. The Silver Comet trail is close to Marietta and is flat and goes from Smyrna to Cedartown then connects with a trail in Alabama.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll certainly check them out. We are probably traveling to Atlanta later this summer to have a look at a few areas. My wife has family in Cummings (worst city name ever) too, so that will be on the list to investigate. Can't wait to ride hills ... tired of flat, sand filled roads and hurricane force winds.


----------

